# Sample Fragrances



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

I am sampling a line from Brambleberry.. so far this is what I have.. 


Almond Biscotti - WOW I love this scent.. OOB I was "hmm" but I soaped it.. and it was wonderful (RTCP) no color, no A at all.. very nice .. cant wait to try it

Ginger Lime - More lime, cant smell the ginger at all.. 

Sandlewood Vanilla - OOHH YEAH! LOVE IT! 

I will be back later with more!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 2, 2007)

I have those and I like them!  

Irena


----------



## Mandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Sandlewood Vanilla sounds good. I don't usually care for vanilla alone, it gives me a headache, but I usually like it when it's more subtle mixed with something else.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 2, 2007)

I have some scents on order from saveonscents.com

Carrot Cake
LavenderSupreme
Lemongrass
Cucumber
Cotton Blossom

I wish they would get here already  :wink:


----------



## Becky (Aug 3, 2007)

Smellitlikeitis, if you want a great ginger fragrance from BrambleBerry, try the 'Ginger Souffle'. It is awesome, smells just like gingerbread. I use it in my OMH soap and it is a HUGE hit with everyone that tries it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 3, 2007)

Becky said:
			
		

> Smellitlikeitis, if you want a great ginger fragrance from BrambleBerry, try the 'Ginger Souffle'. It is awesome, smells just like gingerbread. I use it in my OMH soap and it is a HUGE hit with everyone that tries it.



Thanks for the tip Becky!  I'll try that combo! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Becky, I will try it... 
Because Ginger is getting big!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

The Almond Biscotti is still in the **** mold, but its losing the scen of biscotti.. its more like almond alone.. 

Ginger Lime.. smells mostly like lime.. but its nice

And the Vanilla Sandlewood isnt that strong in the soap.. its very soft now


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 21, 2007)

I love sandalwood with vanilla.


----------



## moonbeam (Nov 21, 2007)

I do the Ginger Lime with a little avocado oil added, it does very well for me.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Becky said:
			
		

> 'Ginger Souffle'. It is awesome, smells just like gingerbread. I use it in my OMH soap and it is a HUGE hit with everyone that tries it.


Wow, I'd have never thought of combining those 2 scents! I'll have to try that! Thanks!


----------



## Becky (Nov 22, 2007)

Val, just to clarify, I don't combine the Ginger Souffle FO with the Oatmeal, Milk & Honey FO, I use it instead of. The first time I made a soap with milk, honey and oatmeal, I burnt the milk & the batter turned a really gingerbread colour, so I thought what the heck, lets go with it!


----------



## Lane (Jan 4, 2008)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> The Almond Biscotti is still in the **** mold, but its losing the scen of biscotti.. its more like almond alone..
> 
> Ginger Lime.. smells mostly like lime.. but its nice
> 
> And the Vanilla Sandlewood isnt that strong in the soap.. its very soft now



Did the Vanilla Sandalwood scent come back or did it continue to fade? I JUST made a batch with this (fo from BB also)


----------

